# Arthroscopic Tennis Elbow Release



## McCheeseMH (Dec 27, 2007)

How would you code this arthroscopic tennis elbow release?  

Then superior lateral and superior medial portals were established. The anterior aspect of the joint was examined. There was slight chondromalacia of the anterior medial aspect of the radial head measuring approximately 3 to 4 millimeters in diameter, otherwise the articular cartilage surfaces
in the anterior compartment appeared normal. There was moderately severe fraying and tearing of the deep surface of the ECRB tendon at the common extensor origin region. Using a cartilage shaver the degenerated area of the tendon was excised. The instruments were withdrawn. The
portals were closed with Steri-strips. A compressive sterile dressing was applied. At the release of the tourniquet, circulation promptly returned to the fingers. The patient tolerated the procedure well and returned to the recovery room in good condition. Blood loss was minimal.


----------



## mbort (Dec 27, 2007)

29838 perhaps?

In 29838, the physician uses the arthroscope to examine all parts of the elbow joint. Debridement is performed on proliferative cartilage, a degenerative joint, or roughened or frayed articular cartilage. The physician uses instruments through the arthroscope to cut and remove inflamed and proliferated synovium and to clean and smooth the articular joint surfaces of the elbow. Extensive debridement includes all joints of the elbow


----------

